#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-19
<jdong> bluekuja: hey I noticed transmission 0.93 has a bugfix for a serious issue I've heard reported several times, regarding knocking out router connectivity
<jdong> bluekuja: debian is still like 2 versions behind and no activty for 2 weeks; I'm thinking about stepping ahead of them and directly packaging tranny 0.93
<bluekuja> jdong, yes, you can start working on it
<bluekuja> and maybe ping debian
<bluekuja> open a bug
<bluekuja> whatever
<bluekuja> now you have a good reason to do it
<jdong> bluekuja: bug open already regarding 0.92 for 14 days ;-)
<bluekuja> e.g serious issue
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> figure it's redundant to poke them again
<bluekuja> yeo
<bluekuja> *yep
<bluekuja> prepare an NMU then
<bluekuja> and get it sponsored inside delayed
<bluekuja> for 7 days
<bluekuja> (should be enough)
<jdong> bluekuja: hmm nmu's are an unfamiliarity to me....
<jdong> bluekuja: shall I just give you a prepared source pkg after I'm done and you deal with the Debian side? ;-)
<bluekuja> jdong, yes. Also I think an NMU can be done by an already DD
<bluekuja> I read that somewhere in the docs
<bluekuja> yesterday
<bluekuja> but I'm not *really* sure about that
<jdong> bluekuja: are you familiar with what the debian package's dfsg repacking consists of?
<bluekuja> jdong, yes
<bluekuja> I'm doing the P&P test
<bluekuja> atm
<bluekuja> so I'm answering to the DFSG and some other policy docs
<bluekuja> about that
<bluekuja> ^^
<jdong> ok, was just wondering what I need to mangle from upstream's orig.tar.gz to make Debian happy
<bluekuja> did upstream add some new files?
<bluekuja> please do the package
<bluekuja> make a dedbdiff
<bluekuja> *debdiff
<bluekuja> and then decide
<bluekuja> what has been added/removed
<bluekuja> and then ping me if some new files (non-free, bad licenses) are there
<bluekuja> so we can analyze the problem
<jdong> bluekuja: oh duh I'm an idiot, there's a watchfile , and rules already details what they removed
<jdong> the beos/macos parts are license-ambiguous
<bluekuja> fine then
<bluekuja> you know what needs to be removed
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> :)
<bluekuja> ;)
<jdong> bluekuja: and ther'es even a README.debian-source file that states in plain english what is removed. sheesh I feel foolish now ;-)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> fortunately you found that
<bluekuja> better late than never
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> bluekuja: dget http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/transmission_0.93.dfsg-1.dsc
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> you did a package in two seconds?
<bluekuja> a magician?
<jdong> bluekuja: please ignore that last message for 5 minutes ;-)
<jdong> bluekuja: one of the dpatches isn't clean :)
<jdong> lol I gave you the link and started buildtesting at the same time
<bluekuja> lol
<jdong> bluekuja: ok, and this time, I'm gonna sit through the build before I embarrass myself :P
<bluekuja> :D
<jdong> bluekuja: ok *now* dget that URL
<jdong> build tested in a gutsy pbuilder
<jdong> don't have a sid one handy, so exercise to the sponsor ;-)
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> do you want to pull this on Debian or Ubuntu?
<jdong> bluekuja: currently it's versioned for Debian, I'm fine with either way
<jdong> bluekuja: if we do debian, what do you think the turnaround time would be?
<jdong> bluekuja: i.e. I released out a backport of 0.91 to gutsy, remember, that suffers from this router-knockout bug
<jdong> :(
<bluekuja> jdong, if we want it inside debian you have to build it using unstable (first)
<bluekuja> second
<bluekuja> waiting 14 days it's not too much
<jdong> bluekuja: do you have an unstable pbuilder handy?
<bluekuja> for asking an NMU
<bluekuja> of course
<bluekuja> :)
<jdong> yeah 14 days is fine
<jdong> if you wanna prepare it as an NMU or however is appropriate, please :)
<jdong> I'm starving, so I'm gonna go make dinner :)
<bluekuja> ok, I finish my answers
<bluekuja> in the meantime
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-20
<jdong> bluekuja: I mailed the Debian maintainer of Transmission a second ago, so hopefully that's the right path to go down :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-11-21
<jdong> bluekuja: I got e-mail back from transmission maintainer in Debian, he already has the package ready just waiting until gtk transition in unstable settles before uploading
<jdong> apparently it'd FTBFS if he did so now
